# Four most important questions you could ask the VP of marketing of Vans Shoes?



## Sicboy Worldwide (Dec 12, 2008)

PLease can you experienced business owners help me to come up with FOUR or FIVE most important questions I could possibly ask to the Vice President of Marketing for Vans Shoes? I have the privledge of visiting with him in a few days and I am starting a surf, skate, snow apparel clothing line with a strong portion dedicated to graphic tees. My goal is to come up with 4 or 5 inteligent questions that can inspire and educate! I would love to share that experience with the forum afterwards. Your Help Please!!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

"If Vans Shoes had to start from scratch today, what would their primary marketing strategy be and how would they implement it?"


----------



## Sicboy Worldwide (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you joe! that is very intuitive.. I appreciate the angle and depth!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe ask him about the future of the industry, where does he see it going? Everyone always has their eye on the horizon... 

Good luck with your meeting, that is great. While it's important to be prepared with questions, make sure to do more listening than anything else. Some of your best Q's will come from the natural dialogue you will have with him. If you listen very carefully, he will know by what you ask him. Best wishes.


----------



## Sicboy Worldwide (Dec 12, 2008)

THANK YOU KELLY! i REALLY APPRECIATED THE REMINDER TO LISTEN!!! THAT IS SO IMPORTANT TO NOT DISSORIENT YOURSELF FROM THE PERSON YOU ARE TRYING TO LEARN FROM. i WILL TAKE THAT TO HEART IN THE MEETING.. AGAIN THANK YOU SO MUCH...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You are really welcome, Benjamin. I hope you leave the meeting with a really good feeling. We'll be here when you come back, waiting for an update. Have a great time.


----------

